# U.S.A. Hosp. Dept.



## Gunsmoke

Hi all. Long time member with a different username. Used to be Gunsmoke47 before I got locked out and couldn't figure out how to get back in under the same username. I used to dig my bottles years ago before my back blew out but I still love old glass. Now I just buy them when I can and I have narrowed my collection down to the U.S.A. Hosp. Dept bottles. I love these bottles because of their history. I own 26 of these historical bottles 12 of which I was lucky enough to dig so many years ago. When I first dug these, I had no clue what they were. I thought the USA was for United States of America! lol! That was in 2003 I believe. There are so many more bottles out there that are more valuable and prettier and older and rarer, but these bottles will rival any in history. I'm very proud of my collection and will continue to expand on it until I die to which end I'm sure my grandchildren will sell them all and say thank you VERY much Grandad! lol! Whatever.... We never really own these bottles do we? We are just keepers of the glass until someone else takes over for us. Thought I would post a few of the more scarce ones and hope yall enjoy. The color is what makes this one fairly rare


----------



## Gunsmoke

I would call this a Strawberry puce, but it was hard to capture the color.


----------



## Screwtop

That is an awesome example! I bought my first U.S.A Hosp. Dept. bottle a week or two ago. Not as nice as yours though.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks Screwtop. Here's another one. Aqua is the most common other than clear but what makes this one special is it has an iron pontil base. This is the only U.S.A. Hosp. Dept bottle to have a pontil mark of any kind. I should say this is NOT a one of a kind bottle, this is just the only TYPE that has a pontil mark which makes this bottle very scarce.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Well I guess I'm doing something wrong on the picture thing. Will work on it.


----------



## Gunsmoke




----------



## Screwtop

That is excellent! I love the Civil War, and especially the bottles that came from that era. Is it okay to show mine?


----------



## Gunsmoke

I would love to see your bottle!


----------



## Screwtop

This is my bottle. It isn't much, but I love it! It matches the criteria for a war-time production bottle from Baltimore. I'm just glad to have a war bottle. I have always loved Civil War bottles, but this is my first. Civil War bottles are very expensive.


----------



## Gunsmoke

That's a Great bottle screwtop! But be careful because once the Hosp. Dept bug bites, it's hard to stop! lol. These bottles do exude Civil War history because those 4 years were the only time these bottles were made. The bottles were then shipped out West to the Indian Wars forts and so you have a low survival rate. That is why these bottles can be fairly pricey. 
This is a little bigger pic of my avitar. I was lucky enough to dig this pint with the original stopper still in it.


----------



## sandchip

Absolute killers, 'smoke!  Great, great examples.


----------



## shotdwn

I didn't know these bottles came in such a variety of colors. All I had ever seen them in was colorless. They are some really nice bottles.


----------



## Screwtop

That green bottle is killer! 

Officially I collect straight sided sodas, but I will always make exceptions for Civil War bottles. 

In two weeks, my dad and I will be going to DIV XLV. It's an invitational relic hunt. This is going to be held near Culpeper VA, my old hometown. The Union Army had artillery camped out there for a while, and there was a skirmish there as well. The Confederates came and borrowed the area after the yanks left. There is the possibility to find a trash pit, and I aim to be the lucky dog to find it!


----------



## sandchip

Screwtop said:


> That green bottle is killer!



You got that right.  I've always wanted one.  Wichmann had one in one of his auctions several years ago, so I asked him to bring it to an upcoming national show so that I could give it a good going over before bidding.  Saw him at the show and asked about it.  "I dropped and broke it back at the gallery."  I think he said he was taking pictures over concrete or something.  I could say something here, but I'm gonna refrain.  Really made me sick though, because it's a pretty rare varient.  Not like they're still being made.

By the way, Gunsmoke, I really appreciate you sharing those with us.  More, please.


----------



## sandchip

Gunsmoke said:


> ...I'm very proud of my collection and will continue to expand on it until I die...



Amen that, brother.  I knew when I was 14, 45 years ago that I was ruint for life and would continue until I drop dead or am no longer physically or mentally able to continue collecting.


----------



## sandchip

Gunsmoke said:


> I would call this a Strawberry puce, but it was hard to capture the color.



Great job capturing the color, in my opinion.  What a beautiful bottle.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks guys, I'll continue to post more pics when I can. Hey sand, I remember that auction when Jeff dropped the bottle. I called and asked him why they pulled from the auction and he told me the same thing. Said he wanted to puke, or maybe he said he did puke! lol! I can't remember but I know it made him sick. Guys there's a nice little cobalt Hosp. bottle on Glassworks auction right now. It's a beauty. The one I have in that size is a much lighter cobalt. Don't know what it will go for but probably more than usual because the darker cobalts in that size are not the norm.


----------



## Screwtop

That has got to be expensive. I'll wait till I find one, ha ha!


----------



## Gunsmoke

You never know with an auction screwtop. All it takes is 2 people who want it badly. I've seen that bottle go anywhere from $250 to $400 but they were all a lot lighter cobalt with weaker embossment. I'm curious to see what that one on Glassworks goes for. Here is one of my cobalts. It is a shoulder embossed 4 piece mold. 7" tall.


----------



## sandchip

Gunsmoke said:


> Thanks guys, I'll continue to post more pics when I can. Hey sand, I remember that auction when Jeff dropped the bottle. I called and asked him why they pulled from the auction and he told me the same thing. Said he wanted to puke, or maybe he said he did puke! lol! I can't remember but I know it made him sick. Guys there's a nice little cobalt Hosp. bottle on Glassworks auction right now. It's a beauty. The one I have in that size is a much lighter cobalt. Don't know what it will go for but probably more than usual because the darker cobalts in that size are not the norm.



Well, handling bottles with cloth gloves as I've seen him do in the videos is both unnecessary and downright dangerous.  Those prints on our fingers serve a purpose other than a way to identify us.  BUI is unwise as well.  I'm not saying that either was a factor in this case, but...I better just hush.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Yeah those gloves can be slick and it was a real shame. I felt bad for the unlucky person, (you maybe), who didn't get it and I felt really bad for him because you know when that thing hit the floor, his heart had to have hit the floor with it.


----------



## sandchip

I had to be a sobering experience, for sure.

Noordsy had some nice examples on his website a couple of years back, sporting some big prices as well.  Last year at the Smyrna, Ga. show, the ebay seller "Tecumseh47" had a box of a dozen quarts under his table that he had brought along to show.  He had some killers in there including one in a brilliant light pucey apricot.  And "westernglassaddict" let go of some killers in the last year as well.  I used to have one in the common olive amber way back, but let it go years ago.  I'd love to add a nice one at some point, if the right one comes along, and if the pockets have anything in 'em at the time.


----------



## Gunsmoke

I have purchased a couple from Westerglassaddict myself. He had a fine collection of quarts. Don't know if he has any left or not.


----------



## Huntindog

Heckler has a nice Cobalt one (lot#18) on right now.
$3750 if your pockets are deep enough...


----------



## sandchip

It's a beauty, and they ain't even warmed up yet!


----------



## Gunsmoke

I know cobalt quarts have gone through the roof in the last few years but $3750 seems a little high for one with an open bubble. Especially with auction fees and such. Coarse you don't see those lovely's come up that often either.


----------



## sandchip

Yeah, you really have to keep those fees in mind when bidding.  I always plan on hanging on to my bottles, but if you do have to unload for whatever reason, those fees make it nearly impossible to come out on top.  I remember when GWA started, there was no fee at all, making it off the seller to whom a service is being provided and totally understandable.  Then a 10% buyer's premium was implemented which was tolerable, I guess, but still basically a penalty levied on the buyer that exploits his desire for the piece.  This is further reflected in all the houses steadlly ramping them up through the years.  One has to wonder where it will end.  They make it on both ends, and it never seems to be enough.

My apologies for taking this thread off on a tangent.  Now, let's see some more of those great hospitals, 'smoke!


----------



## Gunsmoke

lol! I agree. The fees sure can sting on an expensive bottle. I'll get another pic or 2 up soon!


----------



## Gunsmoke

This is another of my quarts that I was lucky enough to dig at Fort Elliott back in 03. This bottle is orange. That is the only color that comes to my mind. It's one of my favorites not only because of the scarce orange shade but also because it was free! Lol!


----------



## sandchip

Incredible.  I can't imagine pulling that out of the ground!  Orange sounds good to me, but no telling what Heckler or Pastor would call it!  Man, it really has great character from what I can see in the shoulder area.


----------



## Screwtop

That is an incredible find!


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gunsmoke

Well I consider myself completely blown away by the selling price of that 2.5" cobalt U.S.A. Hosp. Dept bottle on Glass Works auction #129. I would have guessed $600 on the high side and $350 on the low side. That little puppy went for $1300.00!! At least 2 people sure did want it badly!


----------



## Screwtop

Yikes! That's why I just hope and pray to dig the stuff I want!


----------



## sandchip

I'm wondering where that blue quart on NCH is gonna end up.  Well, I can say this much, it won't end up on my shelf!


----------



## Screwtop

I can barely afford a dinged up Straight sided Coca Cola bottle, If only we had the money like some folks do, could you imagine our shelves? Get some scratch-off's everybody, lol!


----------



## sandchip

I hear ya, brother.  If I could hit the lottery, I'd be such a pain in the ass to all the "advanced" collectors out there.  That term has always irritated the hell out of me.  They don't know more about or love bottles more than any of us;  they just have the jack.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thought I would post a couple more of my more scarce. Although they are both aqua, the lip on these are what make them rarer. You very rarely see a blob top lip on an aqua quart or pint. They most always have the flange type collar. Unfortunately I wasn't lucky enough to dig either one of these. Had to drop some serious coin. Here's papa quart and baby pint.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thought I would post a couple more of my more scarce ones. They are both aqua but what makes them more rare is their lip. Very rarely do you see an aqua quart or pint with a blob top. Most always they have a flange type collar. Unfortunately I didn't dig either one of these. Had to drop some serious coin.


----------



## Gunsmoke

The first one was baby pint. Here is papa quart.


----------



## sandchip

Wow, incredible.  What a difference that lip finish makes on those two sparklers!  Thanks so much again, for taking the time to share your collection with us.


----------



## saratogadriver

Never seen that form in a pint before.   VERY nice!

Jim G




Gunsmoke said:


> Thought I would post a couple more of my more scarce ones. They are both aqua but what makes them more rare is their lip. Very rarely do you see an aqua quart or pint with a blob top. Most always they have a flange type collar. Unfortunately I didn't dig either one of these. Had to drop some serious coin.View attachment 187695


----------



## shotdwn

Bottles like that make even aqua look good.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks guys! I love these Hosp. bottles. Glad ya'll like them too. Jim they are a scarce bird. Our old friend RICKJJ59W had one years ago and I kept hounding him about it. Said it was the only Hosp. Dept. bottle that he ever dug as I recall. He use to show it to me from time to time just to taunt me! But he never would sell it to me. lol! He liked that bottle a lot, but not quite as much as that Puce Eagle he dug!  Smoke


----------



## Gunsmoke

Here's another one of my quarts. Green with a hint of olive. I purchased this one off Westernglassaddict. Shes a beaut!


----------



## sandchip

Beautiful, man.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks sand!


----------



## Gunsmoke

Hi Guys, just crossed another Hosp. Dept. bottle off my list. 6 1/2" Cobalt pint. Only got a few more on my bucket list before I croak and pass the glass to the next collector!


----------



## sandchip

Good to hear from you, 'smoke and what a great looking bottle.  Fine color and nice top on that beauty!


----------



## Gunsmoke

Thanks Sandchip! I sure wish I was able to still get out and dig. I miss that. I really do.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Hey Sand, I remember in an earlier post in this thread, you said Tecumseh had a table with a lot of these U.S.A. bottles in different colors for sale down in Georgia. He is the gentleman I bought this last Cobalt pint from. He's a super nice fellow.


----------

